# Ragged 8/10/9



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

_*Course its only August.. so the date should read 8/10/9.. but.. I'll blame that on the forum administrator.*_

Sucked.

Spent about 1hr 15 minutes on the trails and I'll be happy to never ride there again. I was in the Jeep by 7pm...  

At least I got a decent sweat in.. my elbow seems to be better then I thought..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 10, 2009)

what sucked about it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2009)

Ragged where?

Not New Hampshire?


----------



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> what sucked about it?



The trail system is just.. nasty.. fire roads mostly and what isn't fire roads is just nasty riding.. and the fire roads are nasty as hell as well..

Nothing about it was enticing.. or grabbing me to even want to stay.. and trust me I am pretty open. Ragged is right up the road from me and I would LOVE to have a place this close.. 

Now I know a group of folks went out last Wednesday for a run there.. maybe there is some decent riding up there somewhere.. I could not find any real single track.. a couple spots here and there --> after a significant hike a bike up it hoping it would clean up at the top.. /shrug

I think I am just a bit more disappointed about it than anything...

No reports or comments about the place on many sites..  perhaps for a good reason../shrug.


----------



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Ragged where?
> 
> Not New Hampshire?



CT...


----------



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

Nasty.. example attached...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2009)

Trev said:


> Nasty.. example attached...



That looks kinda fun.


----------



## Trev (Aug 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That looks kinda fun.



I thought the same thing, in a "If I had a dirt bike" kind of way... lol


----------



## powhunter (Aug 12, 2009)

That looks like some lunar landscape shit right there...Pinch flat waiting to happen...Hope your wounds heal quick trev!!  Gotta get ya out on one of my epic Meriden Mtn top ridge rides!!!

steveo


----------



## Trev (Aug 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> That looks like some lunar landscape shit right there...Pinch flat waiting to happen...Hope your wounds heal quick trev!!  Gotta get ya out on one of my epic Meriden Mtn top ridge rides!!!
> 
> steveo




Looking forward to it Steveo!

Actually took the kids to the castle last weekend, was curious so I drove over to the radio towers. Is the trail you take up there, right before the towers, on the right, next to a telephone pole... that is just past the U in the road that is like.. 50 or so feet from what looks to be a dirt road or driveway or something ??  Telephone pole is right before the tower parking area/fencing.

Oh do tell... lol...


----------



## powhunter (Aug 12, 2009)

yep thats it


----------



## Trev (Aug 12, 2009)

powhunter said:


> yep thats it



Great Thanks!


----------

